# Windows 7 Search fails to find files, even after all settings have been checked



## hackneychap (Jul 18, 2010)

I recently bought a new Dell Studio 1558 notebook with Windows 7 Home Premium and transferred across several hundred documents from my old PC into the new 'My Documents' folder.

As many others have found, Windows Search has been completely useless. It seems to have no problem finding files in the Music or Pictures folder, yet anything in the Documents library is invisible to it - even if I search within a small subfolder for a filename I can see right in front of me, Windows Search will announce that 'No items match your search'.

I've taken a number of steps so far to correct the problem, none of which have worked:

1. I've checked which locations are indexed for searching and ensured that the documents library is amongst them (along with the whole of my C drive).

2. I've checked that the relevant file extensions (.doc .docx .pdf etc.) are all selected in the list of 'File Types' within the Indexing options (although I notice that 'Filter Description' for .pdf reads 'Registered IFilert is not found' - no such problem with the Word docs).

3. I've deleted and rebuilt the search index.

4. I've run the Windows 7 Search troubleshooter, which reports that it can't find any problems.

5. I've read that some problems with Windows 7 Search can be fixed by editing a registry key (http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-fix-windows-7-search-problems/) but when I navigate to the relevant folder in my registry, only the following three keys are there (not the one mentioned in the fix):

- HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderTypes\{0B2BAAEB-0042-4DCA-AA4D-3EE8648D03E5}
- HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderTypes\{36011842-DCCC-40FE-AA3D-6177EA401788}
- HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderTypes\{59BD6DD1-5CEC-4D7E-9AD2-ECC64154418D}

A couple of things I've noted - if I create a new word doc and save it, Windows Search seems to instantly pick up on it and is able to find it. I also noted that initially when I opened one of the word docs that were transferred over from the old PC, and then closed it again, Windows Search picked up on it and could find it. So I went about trying to open and then close all my documents (a laborious task...) but about halfway through Windows Search stopped being able to find them.

All the Word Docs are using Microsoft Word 2007 in either .doc or .docx format, although the problem also applies to Excel, PDF and image files, so I don't think the issue is with Word itself.

I've tried everything I can think of so far including all the solutions I could see suggested in previous threads. I really need the search function working to use my laptop efficiently so any help would be gratefully received!

Thanks, Jack


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/windows-7-file-search-indexing-options/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Windows Explorer: Organize - Folder and search options - Search tab - make sure the settings there reflect what you want search to do. When I first started using Vista (search is similar or identical to Windows 7) I had complaints similar to yours but was OK after fiddling with the search options.


----------



## Thawee (Jul 15, 2010)

How did you copy the files to your Documents folder?

Which program did you use?

I am wondering if there is an issue with way the files were copied over?

I know when you right click and view the properties of a file under advanced it gives you the option to basically index the file for search proposes? Its called: "Allow this file to have contents indexed in addition to file"

I would check to see if the files that are not searchable have this option not checked and if the ones that are have it checked.

Cheers,

Thawee


----------



## hackneychap (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers everyone, thanks for the advice. I'd already checked the search option settings, which all seemed fine. The docs were transferred simply by sticking them on a usb drive from the old pc and then plugging the usb into the new laptop and dragging them into the my documents folder.

I've finally found a solution though, which might work for others experiencing the same issue. I noticed that if I changed the locations of the files, Windows search seemed to suddenly realise they existed and then indexed and tracked them correctly - even if they were subsequently moved back to the original location. So I just created a temporary folder outside my documents library and then moved each sub-folder within my documents folder over to it and then back again, one by one. It was a bit laborious but the problem's solved - I don't know why this worked, but all the old files are now indexed and show up correctly when using Windows Search, and it doesn't seem to have any problems tracking newly created files.

Jack


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah... the new Search either works pretty good or fairly useless.

For future reference, download and install AGENT RANSACK from download.com - its 100% free (Pro version has some extra features). Agent will FIND any file on Windows7... its works very much like Win98's FIND function. I used Agent almost every day. But I also use the built in Win7 Search too for simple quick finds.

Win7/Vista are very specific with their file type searches... that why it won't find some files. Looking for temp files, nope. That DAT file, nada... the troublesome DLL - sorry.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Search Explained:
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/ar...ing-Windows-7s-New-Search-Features-Part2.html


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Great Link! 

For most people, the built-in Search in Win7 is easier to use. Its not technical and its pretty fast... its built-in filters is what makes it work.


----------

